# Mails aus Sendmail auf Spam prüfen



## major7 (19. März 2012)

Hallo,

wie haben einen Server nach dieser Methode aufgesetzt (The Perfect Server - Debian Squeeze (Debian 6.0) [ISPConfig 2] | HowtoForge - Linux Howtos and Tutorials) inkl. ISPConfig 2, und hosten hier über hundert Webpräsenzen, alles läuft wunderbar.

Nun hat ein Kunde in seinem Web noch eine Joomla 1.0 Installation, die kompromittiert wurde (einige PHP-Dateien wurden in das Web gelegt über die massenhaft Spams versendet wurde).

Wir möchten nun eine Lösung aufsetzen, die für alle Webs gilt und den Versand von Spam künftig sofort verhindern soll. Ich denke, am praktikabelsten ist es, alle via PHP gesendeten Mails (die werden ja an Sendmail geleitet?) zuerst durch einen Spamfilter zu jagen. Leider konnte ich bisher nichts auf howtoforge finden, wie dies am einfachsten geht.

Einer beschreibt zwar eine Möglichkeit (Scan Outgoing Mail - HowtoForge Forums | HowtoForge - Linux Howtos and Tutorials) aber ist dies aktuell? Hab da noch von PreQueue gelesen? Gibt es dazu irgendwo ein verständliches Howto?

Viell. sollte man dies auch mit in die Howtos mit aufnehmen, da man nach den normalen Setups nie mitbekommt, wenn massenhaft Spams vom eigenen Server versendet werden, wenn man nicht zufällig die Statistiken ansieht oder der Kunde sich über die tausenden "Returned Mails" wundert.

Danke,
Major7


----------



## Till (19. März 2012)

Du kannst in der php.ini ein Script angeben, über das php die Emails versendet. Wenn Du dort einen sendmail wrapper installierst der die Emails über spamassassin scannt, dann sollte das gehen.

Wie man sowas einbindet kannst Du dir z.B. anhand des Loggin scriptes ansehen:

How To Log Emails Sent With PHP's mail() Function To Detect Form Spam | HowtoForge - Linux Howtos and Tutorials

Bei ISPConfig 3 werden übrigens alle ausgehenden Nachrichten automatisch gescannt, da hier amavisd zum Einsart kommt und keine procmail scripte wie bei ISPConfig 2.


----------



## major7 (19. März 2012)

Ok Danke mal für die Nachricht. Hast du viell. noch einen Link oder ein paar Stichworte, wie ich diesen Wrapper mit Spamassassin verbinde?

Verwende ich am besten Spamassassin von IPSConfig 2 oder soll der frisch installiert werden?


----------



## Till (19. März 2012)

Ich denke Du musst Dir email nur zum spamassassin Binary pipen.also so in der Art:

cat emaildatei.eml | /home/admispconfig/ispconfig/tools/spamassassin/usr/bin/spamassassin

Du kannst optional noch mit --prefs-file=/pfad/zum/preferences.file eine eigene Konfiguration für spamassassin wie individuelle spam scores angeben.



> Verwende ich am besten Spamassassin von IPSConfig 2 oder soll der frisch installiert werden?


Ich würde das von ISPConfig nehmen.


----------

